# Most Requested New Feature



## Tylast (May 27, 2006)

Pretty self explanitory. :sure:


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Ethernet enabled for what? What about adding USB support of external hard drives?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Tylast.. we know your hot List. 

Forgot a few. 

1) USB Hard Drive Support 
2) USB Keyboard Support. 
3) Expanded Timer Events and Timers maximums
4) DishComm Support.

And I am sure there are more I forgot that I would consider popular requests. So out of the ones listed. I would place Native Resolution passthrough on the top of my list. DishComm would be second.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ChuckA said:


> Ethernet enabled for what? What about adding USB support of external hard drives?


Also added external USB drive support as a write in. Problem is that once a poll is created, you cannot add entries to it.

Also rather confused on the Ethernet entry. Enabling ethernet in itself does nothing unless you also add some services on top of the ethernet. Each one of those services I could see as a seperate desired feature. Top of my list would be the ability to view content from another box streamed. I am not saying copying content, I am saying viewing content. Copying content between two 622s also would be welcomed specially if it was through DishComm.


----------



## Tylast (May 27, 2006)

I didn't add USB hard drive support because it appears that the feature is almost there. I plugged up my USB stick and the 622 recognized it & asked to manage it. Then it said that the feature is not supported. Seems like quite a bit of trouble to go through if they weren't going to enable it soon. Yeah, too bad I can't edit a poll....because I would.

As far as the Ethernet ~ the intent would be to map networked drives that had other content to play via the 622.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think everyone has some uses they would like to see for the ethernet port and I am sure they are all different as we just demonstrated.  If you are talking about a USB Stick. It should work today for pictures. I believe there was some mention of an issue with 3.58, but it does work with 3.57. At least it my USB stick worked.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Besides an external hard drive, DD5.1 through the HDMI port.

S~


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, external HD support by whatever way they want. I have it since day one with the HDTIVO and that is a real treat with that DVR. I have 5 drives now.


----------



## ctreptow (May 28, 2005)

I would just like the current features to work.... 

Chris


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> Ethernet enabled for what? What about adding USB support of external hard drives?


One use is announced.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> One use is announced.


My point is the poll does not indicate what use you are voting for. There are lots of things that can be done via Ethernet support but no specific features are included.


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> One use is announced.


Apparently, I missed this announcement, and a search of this forum didn't turn anything up. What use for the ethernet port has been announced?


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

USB external HDD support please.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

What does "faster playback" mean? Fewer keystrokes to access playback?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> What does "faster playback" mean? Fewer keystrokes to access playback?


A few have wanted a high speed playback with normal audio. I expect that is what they are refering to.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

ndyclrk said:


> Apparently, I missed this announcement, and a search of this forum didn't turn anything up. What use for the ethernet port has been announced?


I think he is refering to DishComm.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

From my understanding, Dishcomm is not not on top of ethernet. Dishcomm uses the electrical lines for its communication pipe.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ndyclrk said:


> Apparently, I missed this announcement, and a search of this forum didn't turn anything up. What use for the ethernet port has been announced?


Apparently lots of things were shown at team summit. Since I only have third hand info from other postings from those who attended, I will let someone who actually have details post. Ethernet use was one thing, Dishcomm another.


----------



## rocky01 (Mar 20, 2005)

RonBarry, is Native Resolution passthrough one of the desired features for potentially using an external proce$$or with Dish? 

Can't imagine you're not happy with internal scaler or need to aggressively process Dish signals in first place


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The main use I see is passing an the SD signal and letting the TV scaler do the scalling to possible maximize your SD PQ. From what I have read here, there area also other uses. Will PQ be better, well my guess would be a YMMV scenario. However, without it is not convient to have the option. Native Passthrough in my eyes just provides more options to the user. Once feature I wanted in my 811, 921 and now hope it appears on the 622. 

Not sure what you are getting at with your second line, I just have a 622 hooked up to a Sony GWII and a 622 hooked up to a CRT HD set so I don't have anything processing the signal inbetween.


----------



## rocky01 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm getting at what you commented on  and I agree it would nice option to have. 

Also, you would think with advent of HD and going through all trouble of making one of most highly regarded HD DVRs and pressing their engineering braintrust to compete with things like Blue Ray, Fiber Optic and other high definition sources, Dish would make sure both HD and SD signals themselves are as pristine and compression free as they can possible manage just because everyone is looking to better quality picture that can be mustered for their bigger and better digital screens that reveal all those artifacts in pixel by pixel glory.

I would much rather have Dish and content providers do the right thing for endusers in first place not only because videophiles & wannabes want the best butbecause it makes good business sense and for everyday ppl to marvel at quality of feed even if they know nothing about it except to have it delivered and plug it in. It sells the service.

Most of us have to rely on Dish and TV manufacturer to properly scale and process. As you know entry level external scalers aren't cheap and the best performing scalers are thousands and thousands.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

ctreptow said:


> I would just like the current features to work....
> 
> Chris


I agree with Chris................get it to work as advertised, then add new features


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

How about change the "Hit the DVR button twice to view recorded programs!"

Make it so that the user presses the DVR button once to view recorded material, and presses the DVR button a second time to view VOD stuff.

That is such an annoying thing that it is almost a deal breaker for me. I am almost ready to consider telling dish network to take a hike because of that. That ranks right up there with my insurance company deciding to raise everyone's coverage, and we have to call and "opt out" if we want to keep the coverage we already had.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Hmm, I got used to the double-click on the first day, myself. That in-between screen is a flash on the way to something.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

Me too, Green. I don't understand why this aggravates folks so much.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> Hmm, I got used to the double-click on the first day, myself. That in-between screen is a flash on the way to something.


Same here, though it annoys me that I have to do that. I'm actually at the point where it's so second nature I do it on my 721 and 942 as well, which doesn't work so well


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

definitely need to re-arrange the order, But I do like how multiple DVR buttons navigate down. I would perfer. 

1 DVR - Recorded Shows
2 DVR - Schedule
3 DVR - Menu that shows up with 1 DVR. 

I understand the logic behind the order assuming more is planned for that menu, but really would be nice to add some user preferences to how that navigation behaves. I am sure from a support stand point there is some reluctance though.


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

My top feature request would be folders. Where you have grouped folders for each show, rather than scrolling through individual shows.


----------



## Avillant (May 21, 2004)

The 942 just added a great new feature. In the Info or guide screen, they add the episode number and the first shown date. This is a great improvement and I am very dissappointed that my new 622 does not do this. Any chance this will be added in the future?


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

jsanders said:


> How about change the "Hit the DVR button twice to view recorded programs!"
> 
> Make it so that the user presses the DVR button once to view recorded material, and presses the DVR button a second time to view VOD stuff.
> 
> That is such an annoying thing that it is almost a deal breaker for me. I am almost ready to consider telling dish network to take a hike because of that. That ranks right up there with my insurance company deciding to raise everyone's coverage, and we have to call and "opt out" if we want to keep the coverage we already had.


Here here!!!

I NEVER want to watch a pre-recorded over-priced movie! It's bad enough that they waste HD space for that crap but it's worse that I have to go through another "nag" screen just to get to the stuff I do want.

Minor? Sure but why? At least let me turn it off. I know why they do... I guess they figure if they nag you enough you will rent their pre-recorded overpriced crap.

-JB


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

jrb531 said:


> Here here!!!
> 
> I NEVER want to watch a pre-recorded over-priced movie! It's bad enough that they waste HD space for that crap but it's worse that I have to go through another "nag" screen just to get to the stuff I do want.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with jrb531. Yes, it's minor but incredibly stupid and annoying


----------

